# Linea steam arm on a Fracino?



## belladylan74 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi,

So I have a Linea in my shop which is great and I love the steam arm. I also have a little mobile coffee van in which we use a Fracino, the steam arm on these I find to be quite hard work, the angle is not ideal, too square for me.

Anyway does anyone know if I can put a La Marzocco steam arm on my Fracino, probably not but if anyone can recommend an arm that is similar to the Linea that will fit a Fracino it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

What model is the Fracino - is it a tall-cup model (long steam arms)? Model year might be handy too - Fracino changed the steam valves twice in production (although this was more front end of valve - not arm fitting)

Fracinos, along with CMA (Astoria, Wega, Costa) seem to be very powerful on the steam (I think it's the larger holes in the tip?) Anyhow - I can have a look at a fracino valve (when I am back in the workshop on Monday) and perhaps recommend an arm that might be better for you.

Another issue that some have with the Fracino is that it is difficult to angle the arm - thus, a different steam arm might not help. I might be able to source a short, straight extension for the top - This will bring the ball joint lower, and allow more movement on the arm.


----------



## belladylan74 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks MelonCoffee! Its a Classic (2 LPG) I got it new from the factory in Birmingham in mid-2010, tall cup.

I think it is a combination of the angle and the large holes, I thought about getting one of those blade steam tips but they were more expensive than the arms and that wouldn't fix the angle problem I have.

Anything you can recommend would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

As promised I checked out a Fracino valve today - You will be pleased to know that the steam arm fitting is standard and so most 'ball joint' type steam arms will fit (some may need a couple of extra packing washers internally, others may need teflon washers externally)

The main issue might be that whatever arm you fit might not pull forward far enough to give you the angle you desire - let me ponder this issue for a couple of days - sure i will find a solution.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

In that case maybe an arm from a CMA Lisa would fit. They are generally longer than most and have two bends in them so would come out further than your current one. I'll try find a picture.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

The CMA long reach 8mm arm was my 1st thought for fitting - unfortunately i do not know of any steam arms that are so far different to the Marzocco one that we are attempting to replicate (except perhaps the Fracino ones!). The unfortunate thing is that the Marzocco ones are generally 'banjo' fit not nut & ball - the quest continues.....


----------



## belladylan74 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for jumping on board in my search for the perfect steam arm, its very much appreciated. Im wondering whether I just suffer the annoying angle of the Fracino and look into finding a better steam tip with smaller holes.

If however anyone does have a eureka moment there will be a coffee of your choice waiting for you in North West London!


----------

